
Future of Engineering [video] - ckluis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEnFBHqHJT8&feature=youtu.be
======
ckluis
This was a talk I just did at the NFMT (National Facilities Maintenance &
Technology Show in Orlando). It's about 80-90% about automation and the
exponential nature of technology. Let me know what you think.

